# Cracks in the wall



## BassMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I am looking at purchasing a house built in the 1950's that is on a pier-beam foundation. There are about 8-9 cracks through the entire house (2000 sq). None are very large in width, a couple centimeters at most, but some are long, like 2-3 feet.

Is this something to be very alarmed about or is normal for houses 50 years old to have cracks here and there?


----------



## HandyMac (Dec 12, 2005)

Settling cracks in sheetrock are common, it is the location of those cracks that is important. Second is the width of the crack.

Cracks starting or ending at the corner of a door/window are the most common. Seems to me a 2 centimeter wide crack---that is roughly 3/4"---is a big concern. Most normal settling cracks are just that, cracks---with very little actual gap. The exception to that is gaps between ceiling/walls. Those cracks are usually caused by truss movement and are quite difficult to successfully repair, but are generally not a sign of danger.

Things to look for that would raise concerns for me are----

All/most of the cracks on the same side of the house---indicates a foundation problem.

All cracks in room corners---might be a framing problem indicator.

Cracks in door/window areas and that door/window has operating problems---indicates a framing problem.


----------

